# What is the best media .?



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

I have 2 Terns size 8 inc one of them very dark in color and always stay at back corner ...I just thinking to try to put some media for laying egg and suggestion what best media for them ..? Thank's


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

It could just be stressed.

For substrate I recommend ordinary tank gravel. No need to get fancy.

If you think they're in breeding condition why mess with the tank? This only postpones whats already happening? Its obviously comfortable enough to display spawnning conditions what makes you think that substrate is necessary?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Some piranha's spawn in gravel, some in sand. Alot of people that spawn tropical fish find that having plant fibers and things of that nature are the best bet. Then when you have eggs you just pull out the fibers.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Using plant fibers has its drawbacks. It collects mass amounts of debrie (basically a sponge) no easy way to clean fibers. If they spawn the majority of eggs will fungus. In the wild water continually flows and keeps these roots clean , however in a closed system you loose the natural cleanning effect.

Ive tried this method before. It's more of a pain in the ass for natts. Not a preferred method.

Not everything you read or hear is the best method until you've tried it yourself.



KrazyCrusader said:


> Some piranha's spawn in gravel, some in sand. Alot of people that spawn tropical fish find that having plant fibers and things of that nature are the best bet. Then when you have eggs you just pull out the fibers.
> [snapback]821619[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have to agree with the "messy" part. Much of what I have written is based on accidently spawning in plants. Which is usually the case with hobbyists that aren't even trying to breed them. Semi-pro's use everything from yarn to bare tanks. There really is no prefered method other than what your fish decides is comfortable for them. Hollywood is right in every count. The best formula is KISS (keep it simple stupid).


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I have to agree with the "messy" part. Much of what I have written is based on accidently spawning in plants. Which is usually the case with hobbyists that aren't even trying to breed them. Semi-pro's use everything from yarn to *bare tanks*. There really is no prefered method other than what your fish decides is comfortable for them. Hollywood is right in every count. The best formula is KISS (keep it simple stupid).:laugh:
> [snapback]825007[/snapback]​


Frank have reds breed in bare bottom tanks????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> husky_jim Posted Today, 02:52 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jan 2 2005, 09:46 PM)
> I have to agree with the "messy" part. Much of what I have written is based on accidently spawning in plants. Which is usually the case with hobbyists that aren't even trying to breed them. Semi-pro's use everything from yarn to bare tanks. There really is no prefered method other than what your fish decides is comfortable for them. Hollywood is right in every count. The best formula is KISS (keep it simple stupid).
> 
> Frank have reds breed in bare bottom tanks????


Why not? If the conditions are right for them, no reason why they shouldn't. And no I do have any documents on it if it is a valid statement or not. From my perspective I don't think it really matters. Just because its not published in a book or web site, doesn't mean it can't happen.







Damn, I scare myself sometimes.





















Seriously though, bare tanks is what is used in pro-breeding installations and a dash of yarn or spawning mob. Don't read too much into my remarks above.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Using plant fibers has its drawbacks. It collects mass amounts of debrie (basically a sponge) no easy way to clean fibers. If they spawn the majority of eggs will fungus. In the wild water continually flows and keeps these roots clean , however in a closed system you loose the natural cleanning effect.
> 
> Ive tried this method before. It's more of a pain in the ass for natts. Not a preferred method.
> 
> ...


It's not the cause of eggs to fungus.


----------

